# Forum > MMO > Runescape >  OSRS Botting?

## element19090

Are there any safe bots atm? I know there is always a risk but are there any bots that are not a automatic ban?

----------


## gippy

The ones i've tested over the past few weeks have led to a pretty fast ban, tribot, dreambot. I tested runemate, i made it quite far and got some nice stats with no ban but was took out randomly while doing agility. I havent tried simba yet for osrs (i have many times for rs3, been a member since 2006 there) but they only have minimal scripts and its not just click and go like the others, i reckon that would serve you well if you knew how to script.

Something i did observe is that for gold farming wise, bans dont seem to happen on a weekend for some reason, I could set them off on saturday morning and suocide till sunday night and wouldnt be banned till the monday. Pretty useless for main accounts, but for start up cash to get bonds on throway accounts it is useful.

----------


## element19090

I guess I'm sorta shit out of luck. Thanks for the info man.

----------


## gippy

Pretty much, the good old days of 24/7 botitng on rs3 are well over haha. They seem to crack down hard on osrs.

I'm still testing various scripts and such with different bots, i'll update you if i manage to make it to any significant level without bans.

----------


## element19090

Thanks man. I did a little digging myself and it seems the best method of botting is making custom scripts however not even those are very safe anymore. IT seems they really are cracking down hard on any form of botting. It's a shame but i cannoy be assed to cut trees for 12 hours a day like I did in 7th grade haha

----------


## Valg

> The ones i've tested over the past few weeks have led to a pretty fast ban, tribot, dreambot. I tested runemate, i made it quite far and got some nice stats with no ban but was took out randomly while doing agility. I havent tried simba yet for osrs (i have many times for rs3, been a member since 2006 there) but they only have minimal scripts and its not just click and go like the others, i reckon that would serve you well if you knew how to script.
> 
> Something i did observe is that for gold farming wise, bans dont seem to happen on a weekend for some reason, I could set them off on saturday morning and suocide till sunday night and wouldnt be banned till the monday. Pretty useless for main accounts, but for start up cash to get bonds on throway accounts it is useful.


Jagex does not ban accounts on weekends, Dreambot VIP probably is the best bot rn followed behind OSBot

----------


## Snorkelen

> Pretty much, the good old days of 24/7 botitng on rs3 are well over haha. They seem to crack down hard on osrs.
> 
> I'm still testing various scripts and such with different bots, i'll update you if i manage to make it to any significant level without bans.


Sorry for necro! Are you using a VPN/Proxy when botting? If so, which one? Thanks!

----------


## Skrizzly

Yes, you need to use proxies when botting. You will find people selling them on bot you use forums :Smile: 

And yeah, if you bot on rs, bot on weekends, much lower ban rate then.

----------

